# Just purchased the Troy Bilt Storm Tracker



## Hockster (Feb 2, 2011)

2690XP last night from Lowes. Got it home, filled it up with gas and she started right up. I'm trying to figure out what the loud rattle is after letting up on the auger release handle. Didn't have a lot of time to mess with it but thought I could toss the question out there if someone else had the same problem. Most likely an adjustment. Rattle stops when auger is engaged, when handle is released it rattles like crazy. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is this quick rattle that lasts for a few seconds after disengaging or does it rattle every time it is disengaged?

If it is a short rattle I would say it is just the belt coming loose and the brake stopping the auger.

If it is constant I would say something with the linkage. While it is sitting there just start grabbing handles and rods until it stops.


----------



## Hockster (Feb 2, 2011)

It's a rattle that happens as soon as you let go of the auger handle and continues until you press it down just a little bit. I called Troy Bilt, they said to remove the belt casing and see if you can hear it coming from there. There is also an auger tension adjustment that might need to be tweaked. First thing I'm doing as soon as I get home. I will post my findings if I can figure it out. Thanks for the response


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

Hockster said:


> 2690XP last night from Lowes. Got it home, filled it up with gas and she started right up. I'm trying to figure out what the loud rattle is after letting up on the auger release handle. Didn't have a lot of time to mess with it but thought I could toss the question out there if someone else had the same problem. Most likely an adjustment. Rattle stops when auger is engaged, when handle is released it rattles like crazy.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sounds like the normal slop between the shear bolts and auger shaft. With the machine off and plug wire removed, move the auger by hand to see if the same sound is heard. My Craftsman does the same thing and it turned out to be the shear bolt clearances. Some slop is normal in order for the shear bolts to do their job protecting the rest of the drive systems. Too much can cause excessive wear on the auger holes.
When you buy from some of the big box stores, they use less than experienced people to assemble the machines. Not unheard of to have it assembled a little too loose. Pretty simple to check out.
Your owners manual will show you how it should be done.


----------

